# Powerlifting: the mentality II



## heavydeads83 (Jan 29, 2014)

Sequel to the first video POB posted.  Ed Coan and some old school bro's on this one.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 29, 2014)

I like that they gave Leeman the spotlight. He doesn't get enough credit.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 29, 2014)

Good video.  No bull shit needed, walk over there and pick it up.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 29, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I like that they gave Leeman the spotlight. He doesn't get enough credit.



Leeman is a beast brother.  first video i ever seen of him was him deadlifting 800 pounds in his bedroom.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 29, 2014)

is being ugly a requirement to be a real PL? hahahahah I love ****in with u guys


----------



## Onrek (Feb 11, 2014)

I loved this. Already did some morning squats but now I feel the need to do more.


----------



## Milo (Aug 30, 2015)

Fade to Black. Solid choice.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Aug 30, 2015)

I had forgot about this vid until you bumped the thread.  Awesome video dude.


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 31, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> is being ugly a requirement to be a real PL? hahahahah I love ****in with u guys


yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

